# the corect way to apply seachem Metronidazole?



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

I understand how much to use and all about leting the shrimp set in the metro/garlic bath... but what i dont understand is how do i treat my fish in his 75g tank?.I dont wanta wast my meds doin somthin the rong way and still have a sick fish...so what do i do just drop the dry powder in the tank or should i shut off my filters /power head and let the metro float to bottom coating the fish on its way down? i read some ware that its gotta get in his gills is this true? i noticed the powder dont dissolve in water......tell me how to use the meds in detail please....i dont seem to be gettin alot of help in the last 3 days..

and another thang why do i suposed to do a 20g water change befor i add new meds? wouldnt that take the metro out of the water?

um sorry bout these dum questions but the thang the seachem metro came in didnt give me dink all for directions


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Copy and paste from Seachem's website: 
DIRECTIONS: Use 1-2 measures (each about 100 mg) for every 40 L (10 gallons). Measurer included. Repeat every 2 days until symptoms disappear. Turn off UV, ozone, and chemical filtration. To feed, blend 1 measure with about 1 tablespoon of frozen food paste. To minimize loss during feeding use with Focus™. Food may be refrozen.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ok that all sounds right i guess but one thang that gets me is it says:Repeat every 2 days until symptoms disappear: well wouldnt it take a few weeks for the holes to patch up?? iam metro bathin a 75g tank here,,,,, that would mean i am going to kneed more metro and that well take a week or more to order... by me treating for only a week 5-6 days think that is enuf to slow the hith,, untill the new meds come???

P.S whata you fellas think of using stress coat with the healing power of aloe vera would that help combat my problem,, i mean it wouldnt hurt right..

and what if i put liquid vitamins in the water not the food? cuz hes been real fusssy the last few days would that help him at all...


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i was thinkin the other day how he would have got hole in the head i rember 4 months or so ago hes stoped eating for some reason he was perfactly healthy then ... i noticed when he started eating again in just a few weeks the holes showed up i guess the time he wasnt eating enuf good stuff so i guess the lack of vitamans brought it on


----------

